

Australian College Students Build A Digital Stethoscope To Fight Pneumonia - francesca
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/06/stehoclou/

======
dr1337
As the founder of StethoCloud, whilst our primary focus in the Imagine Cup,
I'd also like to articulate that our other major focus is on the diagnosis and
monitoring of asthma in children under the age of 5.

We see this as a huge market to expand mHealth into.

